# Wanted Free New Bianchi via nirone



## Bigtallfatbloke (26 Sep 2007)

..can offer good home and lot's of regular exercise


----------



## slow down (28 Sep 2007)

User76 said:


> Can't help BTFB, however I can give you a Massi racing bike for free. I 'll just cover the P&P which I have costed out at £275



That's generous if you're willing to cover the P&P as well!


----------

